# Putting Percy back right....first no face?



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

This was posted over at GSC, thought it might be of interest here:

http://www.smallbrookstudio.com/page_1297447046834.html

As for the George of England loco mentioned in the link as TBA, looks like a typical charming Victorian era "GoE" locomotives:

http://www.didcotrailwaycentre.org.uk/locos/5/5.html


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well someone finally realized what I knew right away, theres a decent looking British engine under that stupid face. All thats missing here is the backhead detail. 

I wish I could keep my Percy but it dont fit on the micro, so I'll be listing it soon on the classifieds if anyone is interested.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, all of the Thomas & Friends models have a prototype in the real world. Here is a boxcab / tramway loco built from a kit sold at GRS (Garden Railway Specialists)


[url="


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

True Juergen, some are closer than others to a prototype.


----------

